# Update on hen attacked by raccoons..



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Its been a few days now and Cinny is still alive. I just let her out with the other girls for awhile in the yard (standing with her the whole time to make sure there was no pecking at her wounds). The area around the open wound has started to bruise up. Her body language is telling me she still isnt feeling welll but she keeps eating and drinking and is making bowel movements. Although it can be quite watery sometimes and a bit green im glad everything is passing normally. She hasnt layed any eggs for me and I dont think she will for quite a while. Hope she is still doing alright. Here are some pictures


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Staying close to Momma


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

That is a good chicken

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

she is looking good


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is definitely looking better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So happy for her


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice


----------

